# Turned metal parts for homemade machines



## finhudson16 (6 Sep 2017)

When I built my tablesaw, I found myself wanting a number of one off turned metal parts (Pulleys, arbor, pivots etc). It ended up being prohibitively expensive to have them custom turned and in the end I went with the motor/gearbox unit from a handheld circular saw.

To cut a long story short, I am now more into metalworking and have a metal lathe, and therefore the capability to make these kinds of parts for myself and others.

If anyone wants some one-off metal parts turning for a very reasonable price, however big or small, send me a PM or reply to this post and I'll try my best to help.


----------



## marcros (6 Sep 2017)

hmmm, I may have to take you up on this offer!


----------



## finhudson16 (6 Sep 2017)

oooh, sounds mysterious. What are you making?


----------



## MattRoberts (6 Sep 2017)

You have a PM! 

Now if only someone with a 3D printer posted the same...


----------



## finhudson16 (6 Sep 2017)

Hi Matt, I can't reply to your PM for some reason, I think I signed up too recently to be able to send messages.

Could you PM me an email address to reply to instead?
Thanks


----------



## marcros (6 Sep 2017)

you can now. you needed 3 posts.


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Sep 2017)

Received a couple of custom parts from Fin today. Not the cheapest option in the world, but they're well made & precise, and I guess you pay extra for custom work.

Good communication from Fin - nice chap.

Cheers!


----------



## finhudson16 (12 Sep 2017)

MattRoberts":1c4yrbzk said:


> You have a PM!
> 
> Now if only someone with a 3D printer posted the same...


I do have a 3D printer as well...


----------



## Bm101 (12 Sep 2017)

Bookmarked for the future. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------

